# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  What do you feed yours

## Gary R

Well iv been trying my Koi with a few prawns just latly and they love it.....plus you will find that prawns have a lot of Nutrition in them

----------


## Nemo

hi m8, well my brother feeds the pond fishes all kinds of meats, veg, eg, prawns,  fish chops from the loccal meat shop, theyy just love it, just get the leftovers from the local meat shop, the meat shop if kind enough will give the leftovers for free as they have no use for them and ends up in the bin.

----------


## graham67

Hiya

I feedmy fish on "Multi stix" they are a stick like pellet a couple of mm in diameter and around 4-6mm long.  They are good for the colour in the fish and are a good allround feed for them.  

this I was told from a few people who have had ponds for a fair few years, they use them and I thought if its ok for them then it must be ok for my fish.  As well as these pellets/sticks I feed occasionaly maggots  or casters  my fish seem to love these and proceed to eat as many as quick as they can!!    :lol: 

In the winter I cut down the feed and only use a wheat germ pellet/stick and maggots or pinkies (smaller version of a maggot)  To be fair my fish dont need much feeding when the water temp falls.

I have found that the odd earth worm i throw in usually gets a bit of attention then they seem to ignore it????

Graham.

----------

*Gary R* (28-08-2013)

----------

